# Medium



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Is back tonight. Wooo hooo, something new on tv.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I love Medium. I was WONDERING were it went to! I'll have to check to be sure my season pass picked it up!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I really didn't watch this last year because of conflicts and too full of a Tivo. Are there any story arcs I need to know about?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Did you record the episode last night? if ya did it will catch you up.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Did they film all these eps before the strike and are simply airing them now?


----------



## gcw07 (Oct 30, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> Did they film all these eps before the strike and are simply airing them now?


Yes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Cool, thanks. I know there was a giant spoiler in some of the print ads so I hope this episode tells me about that.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Just when it was getting good we have this big break.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

No Medium during February sweeps. I guess Biggest Loser does better ratings for them.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

BriGuy20 said:


> No Medium during February sweeps. I guess Biggest Loser does better ratings for them.


New episode on the 18th.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I love this show too! :up:


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 1, 2004)

ugh I missed it. I just got the TivoHD which I love, but I have been adding my season passes and obvioulsy missed one.


----------

